# Custom egg cartons - Wish someone would start a business



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

Our 24 hens that we got as chicks back in April recently started producing more than enough eggs for our family, and I've been checking into buying egg cartons. I'm surprised to find that you can't buy customized egg cartons in quantities of less than... 10,000 was it? Of course you can get blank cartons or stock printed in amounts as low as 25, but I wish someone would cater to small family farms. It seems like there aren't a lot of companies selling egg cartons at all, so maybe there's just not a market for it.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

What about this ad?
http://www.agriseek.com/machines/p/Egg- ... -Green.htm


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

I have seen the cartons on EBay in various sizes, shapes and quantities. Put in "Egg Cartons" and see what comes up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was still at home and my moms R I R"s were over stocking our fridge she would put up a sign at the feed mill for wanting used clean egg cartons...usually they were left at the mill and over time with repeat customers wanting farm fresh eggs, we would find excess quantities of them on our porch or tied to the mailbox....I tend to recycle mine as I get just a dozen every 2 weeks or so from a friend and whatever egg cartons I have saved go to her.


Another route to go.....I work in a restaurant and we get our eggs by the case...15 doz in a case and usually not less than 6 cases a week...ours come in the flats that hold 2 1/2 dozen.....maybe check out your small family diners in the area...they may be more than willing to save cartons for you, we recycle ours as "worm food" for a redworm farmer.


----------



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. By custom egg cartons I meant with our farm name or other personalized info printed on them, but now I'm thinking we should probably just keep it cheap and simple. I hadn't thought of asking a restaurant, but that's a great idea. And we can certainly ask a few friends or family members to save their cartons from the store, and I'm sure we'll have all we need. Maybe I can make up some labels to add to them to personalize. - Stephanie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some sort of lable that you can print off and tape/glue on would work for now till you get a name for yourself or find a place that will print off smaller quanities for you.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Have you checked out http://www.eggcartons.com? They have a generic-type printed carton with space for a label. I've had great luck with asking people to save them for me. Most of my customers return the cartons when they come to get more eggs. Right now I have more cartons than I need, so if you want some I'll be happy to send you some for the price of shipping. They are all from stores, so they are already printed. I have cartons for a dozen, 18 eggs and some flats.


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

I have several people that save egg cartons for us...this really helps keep the cost down. I used microsoft publisher to make a really cute label for them. In indiana the egg "law" says that home farms can reuse clean egg cartons...we just have to mark out the store name and put our info/label on them. It is amazing how many people are willing to save egg cartons....I have a closet full   
Thanks
Jill


----------

